# Fobus customer service sux!



## knuklhead (Apr 24, 2012)

Just to start off I love there products. I got one for each of our baretta px4`s. But when I started looking for one for each of my cousins pf9s I couldn't find anything so I contacted fobus directly. That's when it all went down hill. I contacted them through there website and got a reply back from a Steve Palinkas. He informed me I needed the ktp11 ( which he later denied) so I got two of them. Tried them out and of course they didn't fit. I contacted them again and got a simple reply to just call this number. When I called and tried to explain to him what the problem was he told me pretty rudely that I had the wrong ones, that I needed the sg239. And since I didn't buy it from them directly he didn't have much more to say to me. The whole time he smuggly denied telling me that a d acted like I was the idiot. Lol.

image001.jpg 582KB Image VIEW SAVE

image002.jpg 4KB Image VIEW SAVE

Jeremy,

You need our KTP11 holster.

Steve Palinkas Customer Service Manager FOBUS Holsters 267.803.1534 direct

267.803.1002 fax

Announcing the launch of Mission First Tactical. Our newest company, MFT, devoted to revolutionary American designs and American manufacturer of new black gun accessories for the Tier One user. MFT is offering classic products previously made for other brands.

From: FobusHolster.com Online Forms [mailto:[email protected]] Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2012 12:33 AM To: Fobus Orders Subject: FobusHolster.com Form Submission

Form Data: Name: Jeremy Osborne Address: Phone: Comments: Do you make a padle holster for a kel tec pf9? Or any holster for that matter. Receive catalog: Yes

image001.jpg

VIEW

582KB Image

image002.jpg

VIEW

4KB Image

Jeremy,

Please call me at 267-803-1534 between 9am-5pm eastern time.

Steve Palinkas Customer Service Manager FOBUS Holsters 267.803.1534 direct

267.803.1002 fax cid:3375423893_3118746

Announcing the launch of Mission First Tactical. Our newest company, MFT, devoted to revolutionary American designs and American manufacturer of new black gun accessories for the Tier One user. MFT is offering classic products previously made for other brands.

From: FobusHolster.com Online Forms [mailto:[email protected]] Sent: Friday, April 20, 2012 7:17 PM To: Fobus Orders Subject: FobusHolster.com Form Submission

Comments: I contacted yall a while back about a holster for a keltec pf9. I own 2 beretta px4 .40 subcompacts and have fobus paddleholsters for both of them. My cousins like hem so much i was gonna get them each one for there pf9's but couldnt find one that was directly for it and disnt know if there was one. So i contacted yall in the same way i am now and steve palinkas responded with " You need our KTP11 holster." So i order 2. One for each of them. They came in and i when we tried to see how they fit they didnt. Not even close . So i just bought 2 holsters and paid shipping for nothing. Atleast when i contacted serpa they told me for sure they dont make one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't've bought a Fobus in the first place.

• Why put a $300.00 gun into a $30.00 holster? Worse, some people put $600.00 guns into $30.00 holsters.
• If you know the (very simple) trick, you can snatch somebody's Fobus-carried pistol, holster and all, right off of his body with one quick movement. Those rivets don't work very well.


----------



## knuklhead (Apr 24, 2012)

Lol. We don't use them to much to carry for self defense. If we carry for those reasons it would be concealed. Mainly hunting and 4 wheeling. Not to many coyotes and hogs try to disarm you.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

knuklhead said:


> ...Not to many coyotes and hogs try to disarm you.


Hmmm...
I guess you haven't had to deal with many Washington State coyotes.
:yawinkle: :mrgreen:


----------



## knuklhead (Apr 24, 2012)

Lol guess not. We dont really have to worry about coyotes much here. Just mainly hogs and snakes. and maybe a tweaker here n there. :mrgreen:


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree (as I often do) with Steve on this. I have a couple of friends why buy expensive pistols, spend another fortune tricking them out, and then go cheap on holsters. I have been accused of being a "holster snob" but honestly, if you put big bucks into a fine firearm, why not spend a little for a nice quality holster?


----------



## knuklhead (Apr 24, 2012)

I do agree with you on that. But a keltec pf9 isn't a expensive gun. And if they used them for some type of tactical or cqb situation I would get them something differant. But for riding bikes around the woods and walking around on the farm they serve there purpose. The gun stays in it and there comfortably on the side. Don't need to drop a hundred dollars or more for functionality in that situation. Besides my whole point for the thread was to show that the "expert" at fobus gave me the wrong info and then treated me like a dumb ass.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Regarding the video, while I'm no fan of Fobus for "serious" use, that video is a little dated and supposedly, they are made better these days. But I'd still rather shell out $20 extra and get something else, again this is for defensive use etc.

For knocking around the woods etc. Fobus is OK.

But, let this be a lesson to all to get holsters that are MADE for your gun. Avoid "X" size fits most or instructions to get holster made for Gun F to Fit Gun Q


----------



## knuklhead (Apr 24, 2012)

Lol. This has been up for months and the only people to comment on it are a few trolls who didn't even bother to stay on the topic.


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

I've actually had a very similar problem. I Got a fobus holster for my RIA 1911. When I looked for it I didn't find anything specific to the RIA. I emailed and asked and was told "order the one for the kimber 1911. Their size is almost the same it'll work." 
Well my RIA doesn't sit comfortably in it, and it wiggles around from being loose in the holster. I called about it and had the same issues where-in I became the idiot, not the man who had suggested the holster. 
Other than that I love my fobus holster for my p95. I carry it 75% of the time in it. I've yet to have any issue. I have an uncle mikes, blackhawk, and n82 for when I want to be sure it's perfectly concealed. But the fobus is still fine dependent on clothing.


----------



## knuklhead (Apr 24, 2012)

Yea the ones I have for both my px4 .40 subcompacts fit perfect. But I didn't have to ask the "expert" which one to get. Lol


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Also one that just sees it as foolish to go the route of a cheap holster. As above...$30 holster for a $300 gun??? If you put the effort and money into getting a good gun, why not buy an equally good holster & belt? Be it for concealed carry or recreational carry, I just see the cheap stuff as just that - cheap! You'll get what you pay for in quality and evidently in service.


----------



## RME (Aug 20, 2012)

Plain and simple, FOBUS HOLSTERS SUCK, cheap-cheap-cheap and so do their entire customer service dept. Problems with their product, tough luck, you're on your own. I eventually tossed mine in the trash where it belonged, my bad, problem solved. Been there done that.


----------



## dusterdude (Jul 28, 2012)

RME said:


> Plain and simple, FOBUS HOLSTERS SUCK, cheap-cheap-cheap and so do their entire customer service dept. Problems with their product, tough luck, you're on your own. I eventually tossed mine in the trash where it belonged, my bad, problem solved. Been there done that.


I will disagree on the holster aspect,ive had a fobus paddle holster for my 380 for almost 3 years and i have not one complaint against it,for the money,damn good holster


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I am going to argue in favor of one particular model that Fobus makes. I noticed that no responder as of yet on this thread made mention of a Fobus model in their tirade against the company. Either this was overlooked or the statements are general in nature. The one Fobus model I have found to be quite decent for my Glocks and two of my M&P's is their "Evolution" series for belt use. I am also not a fan of the "standard" Fobus holster, but I can assure you the their Evolution belt model is NOT in the same league as their standard holster. It is far better.

Holsters are like shoes or jeans. Some fit and serve your purposes very well and some just don't regardless of how you wear them. Finding the right holster for one's specific needs is not an easy task. There are just so many factors to consider and more often than not, you won't discover a flaw in your decision until you wear one for some time and put it through the paces of your daily life. So I would argue that the Fobus Evolution belt holster is a good kydex holster and worth considering. Mileage may vary for others.


Now as an excellent an viable alternative, one might give very serious consideration to the Comp-Tac line of kydex holsters. These are extremely strong and are made to your order. I have one for my M&P .45 and it is a gem of a holster. Very strong, very simple, and very well suited for both open and concealed carry.


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input. I will definitely stay from Fobus for any holster needs.


----------

